# Armalite AR-10 SASS Canadian  Contract:  Info/Scope?



## Crapgame (6 May 2010)

I found a place offering Armalite AR-10 SASS Canadian     Contract Overruns, without scope or mount:






What would the proper scope and mount be?

Opinions/Stories/Jibes  not violating OPSEC?


----------



## Loachman (6 May 2010)

This "place" is not in Canada, though, I take it.


----------



## Stoker (6 May 2010)

So what place is offering them?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 May 2010)

Check his profile.


----------



## Crapgame (6 May 2010)

7.62SASS in Iowa, US of A:

http://www.762sass.com/product.php?p=493&cid=9&session=adf2dd93250e349cc30bd943477af436

Just in off the truck. We have a limited amount of Canadian   contract ArmaLite Super Sass rifles exclusively found at 762SASS. This is a Canadian military sniper  :yellow: contract over-run. Comes equipped with a Magpul UBR stock assembly. These rifles have gone through extensive testing for functionality and accuracy to meet the Canadian sniper specifications  . Now is your opportunity to own this fine rifle. $2999 + Shipping. 

Scope and mount shown in picture not included. 

Caliber: .308/7.62 X 51mm NATO 
Barrel: 20" Triple lapped, Ceramic Coated AISI 416R Stainless Steel Match, Threaded 5/8x24 
Rifling Twist: RH 1:11.25" 150-175 Grain Ammo 
Muzzle Device: Flash Suppressor 
Front Sight Base: Quad Picatinny Rail Handguard 
Upper Receiver: Forged Flattop with Picatinny Rail & Laser Engraved Rail Numbering 7175-T74 Aluminum 
Lower Receiver: 7175-t73 Aluminum (forged) 
Trigger: National Match two stage - 1st stage 2.5 lbs - 2nd stage 4.5-5 lbs 
Stock: Magpul UBR 
Overall Length: 44.5" 
Weight: 14 lbs 
Accuracy: 1 MOA 
Included with Rifle: One 10 Round Magazine, One 20 Round Magazine, USMC Quick Adjustable Sling, Sling Swivel Mount, Owners Manual, Limited Lifetime Warranty


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 May 2010)

These rifles will be subject to Homeland Security, BATF and ITAR rulings. Near impossible to get exported from there and imported here. By the time your done the paperwork and possible multi year wait, you'll likely be doubling the cost, if you can find an exporter. You could build one cheaper and quicker. Don't forget also, all AR variants are classed Restricted in Canada. So approved ranges only, if you have an RPAL, (L)ATT, registration, 5 round mag, blah, blah........................


----------



## 1feral1 (6 May 2010)

Gone are the good ole days. I purchased an AR-15 SP1 from the Roosevelt County Sherrif's Department in Froid Montana back in 1978 for $290 USD. Yes it was restricted then too, had my FAC, and a 'permit to transport' from Regway Saskatchewan to home, thence to the RPS in Regina for registration. Had to pay duty on it. No big deal. Later the Torries had the AR-15 de-registered until the Libs brought it back on the list in the early 1990's.

How times havea changed.

OWDU


----------



## Crapgame (6 May 2010)

Frack!  You guys can't even kit up to practice on your own dime.....God forbid you'd want to be the best Rifleman (or Woman) you can, for the Crown.


----------



## Loachman (6 May 2010)

Yup. Some things really suck here.

I've spent far more time and money fighting successive rounds of ever-increasingly stupid anti-firearms legislation than I have spent shooting and buying such pretty toys over more than thirty years.

And I bought my AR in September 1975 for $325.00 in London, Ontario, before that wretch Trudeau restricted it. Until that sad day, I used to sling it on my back with a set of US Vietnam-era cotton webbing and several hundred rounds and bike out to the local gravel pit for an afternoon of noisy and expensive pleasure with friends.


----------



## Crapgame (6 May 2010)

Anybody know scope 3RCR employs on theirs?  A Leupold Mk4 3.5-10x  M2 in Flat Dark Earth?





Add a Larue SPR Mount, some Black Hills 168gr Match, and any terrorist acting out in an antisocial manner within 1100meters is toast......Or 1300m for you guys....



(Edited by Moderator to remove offensive label.)


----------



## Illegio (21 May 2010)

I'm inclined to take this company's claims of selling "contract overruns" with a grain of salt... There are, in fact, a relative handful of AR-10Ts floating around between the battalions, but they were already well-used when our battalion received them for TF 1-08... nearly two and a half years ago.


----------



## KevinB (25 May 2010)

I don't think any more than 18 where bought for an IOR buy in 2004 ish.

IIRC the guns had 3-12 S&B's, same as the (again very few) C7CT's (I swore it was a 4-16 S&B, but I went looking through pics I took and this appears to be the 3-12).



Most companies when they try to move old stock that is not selling, claim it is contract overrun...


----------

